# Cup and handle formations



## canny (12 January 2007)

BPO good example if it holds above .034?

News probably on the way!!

Trying to reduce the size of my chart - will do it shortly!


----------



## canny (12 January 2007)

Sheesh - learning to get these images in and Im not a computer guru!!
Any more good examples?


----------



## GreatPig (12 January 2007)

STX


----------



## SuperGlue (3 November 2017)

Classic Cup & Handle formation on the daily & weekly chart.
With the coming AGM around the corner, the planets will align.
Time will tell.


DYOR


----------



## pixel (3 November 2017)

RIO is already one step ahead. Target low $80's


----------



## SuperGlue (3 November 2017)

pixel said:


> RIO is already one step ahead. Target low $80's
> 
> View attachment 73307




What is the price target for BHP (there is big trend line going back to 2011)
I'm no expert in price target.

XMJ and XMM indices have also broke out of the cup and handle formation.
Good time to have a look and the make up of the above two indices.


----------



## pixel (3 November 2017)

CZZ could also be on its way towards a C&H formation.
Current rim = $17.50; I have started accumulating in anticipation of the upcoming AGM that could well foment a breakout. (... or the opposite; there's always that risk  )


----------



## pixel (3 November 2017)

SuperGlue said:


> I'm no expert in price target.



Neither am I; my simplistic approach expands the C&H range by 100%. That's how I arrived at RIO's low $80's and would expect BHP to cross the falling trend line, making it towards $34. The short-term range, however, may well stall around $29.90, which is twice the height of the handle.


----------



## SuperGlue (3 November 2017)

pixel said:


> Neither am I; my simplistic approach expands the C&H range by 100%. That's how I arrived at RIO's low $80's and would expect BHP to cross the falling trend line, making it towards $34. The short-term range, however, may well stall around $29.90, which is twice the height of the handle.




Thanks Pixel.

Looks like this C&H is all over the place at the moment.
Or looking at Peter2 style of BO trading - short term BO already happening.

ORI - result early next week Nov. 6th

Please DYOR



Edit - Addition: ORI is in the make up of XMJ, lets see on Monday next week.


----------



## SuperGlue (6 November 2017)

SuperGlue said:


> ORI - result early next week Nov. 6th




Bigger than Ben-Hur failure on the C&H - down 11% currently
Positive result.
2 fatalities.
Outlook - 2017 headwinds going into 2018.


----------



## tinhat (7 November 2017)

Copper broke out to the upside from a cup and handle in July. It's now looking like an inverted head-and-shoulders heading further up.


----------

